# Can I revive improperly stored (slightly expanded) biscuits?



## Adam_D (Mar 4, 2012)

When I bought my biscuit joiner, the guy threw in a few bags of biscuits with it. Unfortunately, he had them stored in his outdoor barn, and the bags were open. I now have a lot of trouble getting them to slide into my slots because they're already partially expanded (like they're supposed to when glued) due to the moisture in the air.

Does anyone have any ideas on getting them to shrink again or are they junk? Can I throw them in the oven or something?


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BISCUIT-PRESS-PLATE-JOINER-BISCUIT-JOINER-DEWALT-LAMELLO-WOODWORKING-TOOL-/280821700671

Here is one idea. A little pricey.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Microwave them and store them in a air tight bag


----------



## Adam_D (Mar 4, 2012)

@TrBlu, $170 will buy me a lotta new biscuits haha ;-)

@a1Jim, The microwave will dry them out, but will that drying action shrink them you think? It's not like they're solid wood…I guess it's worth a shot. Thanks.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can bake out some of the moisture in an oven or
just a coffee can with 100 watt light bulb in it… called
a "shop oven"... or girl's EZ bake oven would work too.

I've put those desicant bags that come with some products
in with biscuits. They absorb a certain amount of moisture
and control seasonal swelling.

You can squash biscuits to make them thinner in a 
metal working vise.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

There truly is a tool for everything


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

I always microwave the biscuits before use whether they have expanded or not. About 30-45 seconds in an 1100 watt oven is more than enough. Don't heat too long or you will burn your biscuits and set off your smoke detectors. I put them on a paper plate because they are hot out of the oven.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree with the microwaving. I store mine in cleaned out peanut butter jars. Keeps them airtight and the moisture stays out. Good luck.

Cheers!


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

+1 for the desiccant bags.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Ha - now I know why I've been hanging onto my EZ Bake Oven - it wasn't to hand down to a niece it was to fix the biscuits in my shop! My future niece is just going to have to get in line!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

[don't click on that link, Neil. DO NOT click on that link, Neil. You do NOT need a biscuit press-not in the shop; not in the kitchen. Don't DO it, Neil !!!!!]


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Desiccant is also available in many hardware store (ACE is one). It comes ready to hang on closet rods place under sinks etc. It is reasonably priced.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Grandpa*: agreed. I bought a fairly big bag of the packets, online, once. Have my various sized biscuits in big plastic containers, with the packets, and with well-fitting lids on them.

I think it would be hard to shrink biscuits back, whether with microwaves or heat or sunlight. More a gut feeling than any knowledge, but my sense is … prevention is better than cure, on this one


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Neil,
When storing the Desiccant Packets; Do you need to put a Desiccant Packet in with it????


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

For future reference. an air tight screw top lidded jar, and a dessicant bag or two keeps the biscuits from absorbing moisture from the air and swelling…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*DIYaholic*: that really blew my mind, Man !


----------



## BrianStrothcamp (Jan 10, 2011)

I just beat mine with a hammer… I have no biscut jointer so I use a slott cutter on the router table… new biscuits are a tad big for my cutter so i just give a few taps of the hammer… I never has an issues doing this, the glue will still puff them back up.


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

This thread reminds me of a Kinky Friedman song about biscuits and buns.

I use plastic jars with tight lids and dessicant to store mine. the dessicant can be redessicated in a mocrowave. The biscuit is fine if it will fit in the slot. However, if there is a question, use it where it cannot possiblymar the look if it should swell too much. That has never happened to me. but I have heard of it happening. All in all, it might be worth it ti discard the torublesome biscuits if you are going to use them in wood that is worth $100 to reuse a biscuit that cost 5 cents is probalby not good economy.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Brian Got it right. Just use a ball peen hanner to tap them down to thickness you need.

Steve


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

As I was readind down through the replies, the first thought that came to me was to use a hammer and flatten the biscuits. When I got down to the last two replies, there it was; the way I would do it. Sometimes the simplist solution is the best; a no brainer to me.
P.S. Use a polyurethane glue instead of white glue.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Put them in an empty can and leave the can on top of a radiator for a day or two (or until your wife tells you to move them). Once they've gone back to size, stick them in a jar with a bag of silica gel. I would always go with PVA when biscuit jointing.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Neil , so when is your Biscuit Press going to arrive ? I can just picture you sitting in the shop cranking the biscuits thru that thing.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Poly glue? Wahhhhhh!......Not in my shop unless I'm tryin' to glue an anvil to a rock. I'm sure that there is a place for that stuff. I just haven't found it in woodworking.
Dessicant, dry storage in a tight container.
Not bein' disrespectfull. I just don't want to deal with all the foam. Does that sound like my first wife?
Bill


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Richard*: CUT IT OUT ! LOL !!

I made it to the 24-hour mark without clicking on it. That's the hard part.

Only two kinds of shop purchases in my world, and no rhyme or reason for which: long, carefully considered, and well-researched, and …. stupid impulse buys.

I'm pretty well done with the former, for now, and really trying to get a handle on the latter 

I like the hammer and radiator ideas, though !


----------

